# Honda 624 Tracked Value



## ndamico (Aug 19, 2014)

My neighbor has one that wasn't used much, is 4-5 years old. he paid about $2200 for it. they are an old couple who are moving out of the mountains and i'd like to offer him a fair price for it but i've had a hard time finding used values for them. is there a range i should expect to pay assuming its in good condition?

thank you


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

ndamico said:


> My neighbor has one that wasn't used much, is 4-5 years old. he paid about $2200 for it. they are an old couple who are moving out of the mountains and i'd like to offer him a fair price for it but i've had a hard time finding used values for them. is there a range i should expect to pay assuming its in good condition?
> 
> thank you


 Maybe between $800.00 and $1000.00 , can you post some pics. I would make sure the machine starts and maybe some others can chime in as to what you should look for.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If it is in prime condition, no rust, leaks, barely ant wear, starts and operates; then depending on your area, my guess is it could go from $1500-$1700.

I say this sight unseen. 

Yes, it is used, but Honda's due tend to hold their value. But this assumes regular maintenance, and not being abused. If there is anything to use as an argument to negotiate a lower price, then of course it takes away from the range I've given. 

You could also use the search function of CL, to get a better idea of the prices and conditions of the machines in your area. And, it would give you something to hand them, and justify your offer. 

Considering that this was an older couple, I would suspect that this machine was barely used, unless things got really deep.


----------



## ndamico (Aug 19, 2014)

thanks, i appreciate the info


----------



## ndamico (Aug 19, 2014)

Turns out i was wrong. it is a HS724TA purchased 12/06. they have had it serviced 3 times. he came up with a price of $400 which i accepted. i'm thinking that is on the low side and i may give them more $ as they are good family friends and i don't want to short them. given its a different model # now what will that do to the price range?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Dirt cheap for that machine. I would almost feel like I was stealing it for getting at that low of a price. I never see them for sale in Minnesota for less than $1200 to $1500 unless they are beat up really bad. Brand new that tracked machine lists for $2500.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah that's a heckuva deal. And I'd agree with Gusto on those prices, so long as it starts and operates. 

If you have kids, you will have to update the Will, for this machine. That said, if you have kids that are old enough, you could always offer their services, to help these folks move. And the hook is that they would not have shovel this winter....

And we need pics..


----------



## ndamico (Aug 19, 2014)

is there a FAQ on what i should do service-wise once i get it to make sure its ready for winter?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Besides fluid levels, you want to take your augers/impeller assembly out, grease the shafts, and re-install. 

It's just six bolts, but it ensures that the shear bolts will work properly. 

You could also check the track tension, and that it tracks straight. 

Owners manual:

Honda Snow Blowers - All- Owners Manuals


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Can you post some pictures?


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Definitely change the oil (i use Castrol 5w30 synthetic), install a new Honda NGK spark plug, drain all gas and add fresh. check that all bolts are tight around whole snowblower. oil all cables and levers with a few drops of 3 and 1 oil. Clean and wax.


----------



## ndamico (Aug 19, 2014)

well finally picked it up today. my neighbors only wanted $400 for the 724. i talked them into letting me give them $600.

here are a few pictures. thanks for all the advice


----------



## ndamico (Aug 19, 2014)

hi,

just read the manual and didn't see anything about greasing the auger. it just mentions the chute guide, levers, and the chute drive gear. do i need to do anything to the auger?


----------



## ndamico (Aug 19, 2014)

still looking for this in the manual, but just regular chassis zerk automotive style grease?



db9938 said:


> Besides fluid levels, you want to take your augers/impeller assembly out, grease the shafts, and re-install.
> 
> It's just six bolts, but it ensures that the shear bolts will work properly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The Honda's don't have the grease zerks on the augers like some makes do. Just look up rusted auger rakes on here and you will see it is a problem. The good thing with Honda's though is apparently the front comes apart real easy and can be greased by hand.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

It does, and the shafts don't go into the auger very far either. Only about 6" or so so they're much less likely to seize anyway.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

ndamico said:


> still looking for this in the manual, but just regular chassis zerk automotive style grease?


I would look to see if you could get your hands on something a little more hydro-phobic. Say a marine grade grease. I can't off the top of my head remember exactly what I use, but I do remember I got it in the marine section of the parts store.


----------



## ndamico (Aug 19, 2014)

i have some marie grade great from my boat. i was thinking the same thing due to water. there aren't any zerks on the unit are there?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

ndamico said:


> i have some marie grade great from my boat. i was thinking the same thing due to water. there aren't any zerks on the unit are there?


I do not believe so, which in my opinion does not makes sense, considering all the other things that Honda has that others do not. It would make sense, and add to the longevity of the machine without question.


----------



## ndamico (Aug 19, 2014)

where do i great the auger? i looked at it has bearings on the ends. is it just the shaft where the auger sheer bolts are?


----------

